# Good idea to switch to a points back credit card?



## Bluebean (20 Apr 2011)

hi, 

I'm contemplating switching from an AIB visa card (18.9%APR, I've had it for about 10 years & always pay it off in full each month) to an MBNA Pigsback card.  Main reason is so I can earn piggy points & rewards from the pigsback card.

I do use my credit card quite a lot, so would this be an easy way to build up some extra rewards?

Is there any cons in changing from Visa to MBNA?


----------



## kimmage (20 Apr 2011)

Would you not consider the AIB Platinum card? Its a reward based card.

[broken link removed] 

The Platinum Visa Card includes a special offer of 0.5% cash back, on purchase spends over EUR5,000 (refunds excluded) (maximum EUR50,000) in a 12 month period. The cash back awards are calculated on a monthly basis and credited to your account on the statement date each month. 

I have no experience of MBNA but from reading various threads on here they do not seem the best provider to deal with.


----------



## Buddyboy (20 Apr 2011)

I have an AIB Platinum Card.  We put a lot of puchases on it, including all shopping etc. It is cleared by direct debit every month.

With the cashback, we get around 12 to 20 euro each month back, which is free money!

I don't know what the interest rate is, as I ensure it is always cleared when due.


----------



## BillyRay (20 Apr 2011)

*Credit Card Rewards*

Tesco Personal Finance Credit Card ... looks the best from my research.


----------



## thunder99 (20 Apr 2011)

I have a AIB Platinum Card, but find a lot of purchases dont qualify for cashback. To me it seems that only retail purchases made in Ireland qualify.

Don't have a Pigsback card, but I have a standard MBNA card. MBNA seem to be b**tards if you go over your limit or can't pay, but if you pay it off every month they're fine . Plus they give 0% transfers from time to time, which I find is a handy way to save.


----------



## thunder99 (20 Apr 2011)

BillyRay said:


> Tesco Personal Finance Credit Card ... looks the best from my research.



Tesco have a very low credit limit


----------



## Crunchie (20 Apr 2011)

Bluebean said:


> Main reason is so I can earn piggy points & rewards from the pigsback card.



Just be sure that Piggpoints are of value to you. There seems to be less and less useful rewards on Pigsback and €20 top up (when it's in stock) costs 2700 points.

I use Tesco Visa and if you can live without online access to your account it's fine. thunder99 mentions that their credit limits are low, this isn't my experience and I've had no problem getting increases but maybe they've tightened up for new applicants


----------



## kimmage (20 Apr 2011)

thunder99 said:


> I have a AIB Platinum Card, but find a lot of purchases dont qualify for cashback. To me it seems that only retail purchases made in Ireland qualify.
> 
> Don't have a Pigsback card, but I have a standard MBNA card. MBNA seem to be b**tards if you go over your limit or can't pay, but if you pay it off every month they're fine . Plus they give 0% transfers from time to time, which I find is a handy way to save.



I used my card in USA and the spends in USD went towards cashback awards.  I know Cash Advance's don't count for rewards, but I think or thought everything else did.

What type of transactions don't you see eligible ?


----------



## pator (20 Apr 2011)

Are there any fees assoiciated with the platinum card?  (other than the gov duty)

Can you get internet banking with AIB if you just have this card? 

I just have a standard B of I mastercard which I pay off in full each month so this looks like it could be a good option for me - or am I missing something?


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Apr 2011)

pator said:


> Are there any fees assoiciated with the platinum card? (other than the gov duty)


Nope, as long as you clear it in full on time.



pator said:


> Can you get internet banking with AIB if you just have this card?


Yup.


----------



## moonman (10 May 2011)

is there a minimum earnings amount needed to get a platinum card from aib?.


----------



## flossie (10 May 2011)

I think it's minimum €30k or €40k.  I switched to an AIB Platinum this year as my MBNA 0% was due to run out. I was able to secure 3.9% for the lifetime of the balance transfer. Nice and handy! Clear up the MBNA for a balance transfer to my car loan (9.9% APR!)


----------



## Itchy (10 May 2011)

thunder99 said:


> I have a AIB Platinum Card, but find a lot of purchases dont qualify for cashback. To me it seems that only retail purchases made in Ireland qualify.



I havent noticed that at all. Most of my purchases are not "retail purchases made in Ireland" and I still end up with €5-10 p.m.


----------



## Blackberry (11 May 2011)

thunder99 said:


> I have a AIB Platinum Card, but find a lot of purchases dont qualify for cashback. To me it seems that only retail purchases made in Ireland qualify.


 

All purchase transactions qualify for the award.  Cash transactions do not.


----------



## orka (13 May 2011)

Ulster Bank have a points back system on their Mastercard which effectively gives at least 0.5% back.  You get 1 point for every euro spent and you can then redeem the points for travel or vouchers.  The vouchers are €10 for 2,000 points and they have a good range of retailers - Dunnes, Boots, Argos, M&S, Debenhams, Next,...  I'm not sure how the travel works but you can buy tickets with Easyjet and Stena Line.


----------



## moonman (19 May 2011)

re my query at post no 11 , i have just been talking to aib credit card people  and the earning minimums are , --for AIB customers its 40 thousand per annum, and for all other customers its 50 thousand per annum , for platinum cards.


----------

